# Dell Dimension 4600



## sipoh (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde meinen PC gerne schneller machen. Dazu ist mir als aller erstes der Arbeitsspeicher in den Sinn gekommen. Ich habe mir also das Programm Everest runtergeladen und nachgesehen, was ich so alles drauf habe.

Zum Thema RAM steht da:

512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
-> 2 x 256 MB PC 3200 200 MHz

Jetzt habe ich bei Dell nachgesehen und unter
- Link - folgende Speicher für diese Baureihe gefunden.

Nun werden da ja zum größten Teil Arbeitsspeicher von 333 MHz bis 400 MHz angeboten. Keine 200er. Kann man die alten drin lassen?

Was kann ich noch tun, um den PC schneller zu machen?


Habe noch rausgefunden, dass mein jetziger Arbeitspeicher so heißt:

INFINEON PC3200 (mit 200 MHz)

Beim Googlen habe ich solche gefunden, die ".. 200 / 400 MHz" heißen. Das ist verwirrend.


----------

